# Which Everard



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Can anyone identify the Everard tanker behind the little dutch butter barge the name "crit" or something like that spring's to mind


----------



## glenn (Sep 2, 2005)

there was a Grit that was with Freds but dont know if thats it sorry cant be any more help


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

I think she's the 'Grit' of 1958, a tanker of 2,739GT, 310' x 45', diesel, single screw, 10 1/2 knots.
She may have been built by the Goole Shipbuilding & Reparing Co., but I'm not certain.

"Grit" is a traditional Everard name and there have probably been half a dozen in their fleet.

Bruce C.


----------



## lamptrimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Billmaca 
Looks very much like the AQUEITY in her early days with the Co. Later the Jolly Boat stowed amidships in the photo was carried on the foredeck.
Regards Lamptrimmer


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

this photo was taken from the Esso Lambeth "Fawly to Tilbury" but there was a custums launch following us up river as he had hailed us downriver as to where we had come from, he made the mistake of taking the answer from aft . and some nut shouted Dunkirk, he was not very happy when the bridge gave him the truth


----------



## ron h tunbridge (Mar 17, 2006)

I remember the Acrity (vaguely, but don't know if she was a tanker


----------



## ron h tunbridge (Mar 17, 2006)

maybe that was the alacrity ?


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

billmaca said:


> Can anyone identify the Everard tanker behind the little dutch butter barge the name "crit" or something like that spring's to mind


Billmaca

Heres a website that may help

http://www.ft-everard.co.uk/history.html


----------



## ron h tunbridge (Mar 17, 2006)

Or the "Integrity" ? I.m new at this and grabbin' straws ! But I started out back in 1944 on the "Annuity" Not having any sea exp. caused me great discomfort and much hilarity for those sailing on that little thing ! No ! washing ones testicles and private parts with Lifebuoy soap in a bucket of sea water, on deck, did not alleviate the suffering. I also sailed on the "Aqueity" ( A Chant),( Mined,sank off the Scheldt ) the "Superiority" the "Aridity " The "Frank.M." and a couple of other coasters before I discovered the tropics and realised that the north sea was really for the birds. As you all know there's nothing nicer than sailing on the Indian Ocean coasts of the middle east in January, Oops this was to be a kwik reply ! Sorry guys.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

thank's for all the help lads still cant get her nailed down for definite though


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Which everar. Billmaca*

Billmaca. Found this pic, it is the one you want. I am still trying to find name. It might help you.
Barney,


----------



## marcnoonan (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Ron,

My Grandad Frank Cook served on the Superiority, do you have any further photos.

Cheers

Marc


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

marcnoonan said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> My Grandad Frank Cook served on the Superiority, do you have any further photos.
> 
> ...


Marc, which Superiority do you want 1947, or the later one. Send me you e/mail address, and i will send you some pics.
Barney. (Thumb)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

danube4 said:


> Marc, which Superiority do you want 1947, or the later one. Send me you e/mail address, and i will send you some pics.
> Barney. (Thumb)


Ahoy Barney,
Which one you thought his "Grandad" was on? The 1991 or 1972? He[Grandad] must be over a 100 years (*)) I'll go for the 1947, so here her piccie © C.Hill
from the Everard of Greenhythe by K.S.Garrett ISBN: 0 905617 58 4


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi ruud, Slipped up there did'nt I. I have the 47 one, and the one that was once the Lobo. I never gave the date of the other a thought. Good job your there to keep an eye on me, Ruud. Thanks.
All the best .
Barney.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Barney,

No Sweat mate, we're here to help/control each other, it's my pleasure(Thumb) 
Btw. I will post some other 1947 'ers, later on.


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Which Everard.*

Hi, I have a photos of the Acuity (ex Empire Tedship 1946), Amity (ex Empire Tendassa 1945) Antonality, Austility, Arduity, Atonality, all black overside, The photo I have of the Alignity has grey overside seems identical build to the one in your photo. But of course there could have been others. Ken.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

That looks very like the ship in the photo Ok, not sure where I got the idea that she was called the 'Crit' I can blame it on age now ( senior moments) thanks for the info 



Slainte Billy


----------



## Aldinga (Aug 29, 2005)

*Grit*

Hi bilimaca
It is defiantly is not the Grit there is a good photo of her at this site.

Ron

http://www.ibiblio.org/maritime/photolibrary/displayimage.php?album=2998&pos=0


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Thats definitely not the same craft ,she seems a bit modern for the time of the one on the photo , 1960/61 I've been told by some of the ex coast lads that there were a few ships named "Crit" in the Everard fleet,


Slainte Billy


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

It looks like this thread is going round in circles. Bruce Carson posted back in February that GRIT *not* CRIT is a traditional Everard name with up to half a dozen ships bearing that name over the years.

The ship in my photo on the ibiblio site is a 499 gt dry cargo ship built in 1976 and the last Everard vessel to bear the name GRIT, so obviously not the vessel in question.

Phil


----------



## Toby T (May 15, 2006)

*Everard mystery tanker*



billmaca said:


> Can anyone identify the Everard tanker behind the little dutch butter barge the name "crit" or something like that spring's to mind


Hi Billmacca,
I think Lamptrimmer's idea that it might be the Aqueity is near the mark as it is certainly not the Grit, she was a tanker of 2739 tons and built in 1958.The Aqueity was only some 891 tons and was built in 1946 which would seem to fit the picture.
Although I never sailed on any of the Everard ships (apart from sea trials etc.)I spent my five years apprenticeship in marine engineering working on many of them, as my shipyard in Great Yarmouth was part of the Everard company.

I well remember the launching of the Sonority and Severity in the early 1950's, we were given time off to watch them go down the 'ways'.
As young apprentice's we were given all the menial jobs ie. overhauling deck and boiler valves and on the tankers working in the cargo tanks, deep tanks, pumproom and double bottoms. The pumproom was a not one of the best places especially when they had been carrying molasses, we would be paid and extra two pence an hour for pumproom or CSA (confined space allowance)
To this day I do not think there is a colder place than on a dead ship in dry dock in the middle of winter. Happy days!.
I have a list of over 100 Everard ships from 1926 to 1958 giving their date, gross tons, length, beam, speed and engines.
The attached picture is of me aged 16 with the prop of the tanker Anteriority of 1954.
Best regards Toby T


----------



## captkenn (Aug 16, 2007)

billmaca said:


> Can anyone identify the Everard tanker behind the little dutch butter barge the name "crit" or something like that spring's to mind


I am pretty certain that it is the Alignity see here

http://hometown.aol.co.uk/Captkenn29/Alignity.jpg


----------



## lamptrimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

*Lamptrimmer*

Still looks the AQUEITY to me. She is the only one of that class I can recall with two masts and the galley abaft the funnel also an "open " monkey island unlike the ALIGNITY
Best Regards to all 
LAMPTRIMMER


----------



## yan (Sep 17, 2007)

i agree with lamptrimmer AQUEITY ex empire TEDMUIR but in the photo of billmaca is that a dingy along side the wheel house,,, definatley not the GRIT YAN


----------



## dr1141 (Dec 28, 2009)

*My dad's days with Everard 1950s*

I have posted some do***ents and pics of my Dad, John McLaughlin, a Donegal man who sailed with Everard in the mid to late 1950s in various vessels including the Anonity, Atonality and Antiquity.

If anyone knew him, I would be delighted to hear from you.

Here is a link to the pictures on Flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmcl/sets/72157604682285905/


Danny McLaughlin


----------

